# Firesale! Orks, Necrons, LOTR and more!(images...loads)



## Isao nox (Feb 16, 2011)

NEW: Will look at paintball gear and computer components for trades.

Hey everyone! Really need to get this stuff out of my basement. Prices are low and firm, please ask for more images. Have references to other trade sites im on as well as eBay if you would like. Prices are + shipping unless you buy enough. That amount is determined by me. Please ask if you need to see something closer!! I have a camera and it is charged!

- Items ship after money is received. 

- I accept Paypal or Money Order via USPS.

- Items will be shipped in bubblewrap and packing peanuts to ensure they are not damaged. Remember they are small plastic models with fiddly bits that break easy. No guarantees.

- All prices in US dollars.

- I may be willing to part out items, so please ask. Worst I can say is no.










Warboss 1, combi-scorcha, attack squig, big choppa - 10.00

Warboss 2, twin-linked shoota, big choppa, bosspole - 10.00

Big Mek, custom force field - 10.00

Custom work in progress Wazdakka Gutsmek - 15.00
Items used: gorbad Ironclaw body, Sentinel cockpit, trukk wheels and bitz, warbike dakkaguns.










Unit of 10 Nobz(picture has a few extra than you are getting here) - 25.00
I THINK there is 5 power claws, 1 painboy, and 4 big choppas(or choppa) and 1 waaaagh banner.
Kits: a few Orc warboss kits have been used to make a few of these along with nobz from the boyz sprues. 1 Waaaagh! Banner metal Nob.


15 Lootas(will split into groups of 5 upon request) - SOLD 

8 Tank Bustas - 10.00
Built from boyz sprues. 7 Rokkits and 1 hammer.

5 NEW IN SEALED BOX tank bustas - 20.00

30 Ork boyz(slugga/choppa) - 30.00
Will include a nob with power claw.

30 Ork boyz(slugga/choppa) - 30.00
Will include a nob with power claw.

30 Ork boyz(slugga/choppa) - 30.00
Will include a nob with power claw.

30 Shoota Boyz - 30.00
Will include Nob with big choppa and 3 big shootas.

5 warbikers - SOLD

3 biker nobz - SOLD

Work in progress Skullhamma - SOLD

Work in progress Fighta Bomba - SOLD

3 meks - Free if you buy over 50.00. or 5.00 otherwise.

3 Zzap guns - 40.00
Built. Thats it










Forgeworld ork gun wagon... I think. Probably missing a few detail bits(guns, exhaust) nothing an ork player can't find in a bin somewhere. Price is $20. I don't know what it is, or the actual price. So thats it.










Ent, started in a Birch..ish color. $10

3 Falcons, have spare guns. $15 each










Looted Wagon project $10

11 Eldar Rangers, one is the online only spotter. $25

Necrons - SOLD


























Some wargs, riders and a bunch of Easterlings. Some metal stuff in there.. might have another sprew of them somewhere. Let me know if you need images. $25 takes the box.


























Rohan army. Lots of warriors, lots of horses. Lots of heros. Some unbuilt not picture. $50 for these.









High elf White Lions. 20 total with command box. Huh... just saw they have plastic now, these are METAL. and only $30 for 20 of them!

That concludes it. Really need to make space in my basement. Becoming a problem. Discounts if you buy lots =)

Thanks for looking,
Nox


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

do u ship to the uk and that baneblade conversion could it be turned back?


----------



## astarith (Jun 9, 2011)

*Necrons*

PM'd you,

Interested in taking the Necrons off your hands.

thanks


----------



## Isao nox (Feb 16, 2011)

Dandan, no to the UK. Sorry.

List updated with what is gone. Skullhamma, necrons, nids that were not even on the list?!?!, warbikers, lootas, and Fighta Bomba all sold! Plenty of stuff left at low prices! Beat the increase and buy used!


----------

